# Driver dishonestly reported I was not wearing a mask



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm assuming there's no way to dispute this.

Thanks Uber.

My guess is he did this because I did not tip.

What an ass.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

How is Uber punishing you?
I thought of doing this to a rider that said she'll tip me on the app, but didn't.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

Let me guess: The driver drove 10 minutes to p/u, waited 5 minutes on arrival for your 1 minute ride?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

ubermikeo said:


> Let me guess: The driver drove 10 minutes to p/u, waited 5 minutes on arrival for your 1 minute ride?


Yeah, I've done that. Dude and girlfriend approached car with two cocktails in their hand. They were OK with dumping it but the $4 I was going to make from this ride wasn't worth the 1 rating and potential for a phony complaint.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

surlyuber619 said:


> I'm assuming there's no way to dispute this.


Did you send a e-Mail back to Uber that denied this? Try that, first.

Thanks Uber.



surlyuber619 said:


> My guess is he did this because I did not tip.


From your previous posts, I see that you either are or were a driver. You know about the tips. Why did you not tip him? Did you receive poor service? ...............or are you one of those guys like @Uberfunitis who used to proclaim far and wide on the Forum what a militant non-tipper he was?

If it is the last, alright...............if that is what it is.........................there are people like that................................I am simply trying ot figure out from where you are coming on this.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

That's shitty and so is not tipping.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

surlyuber619 said:


> I'm assuming there's no way to dispute this.
> 
> Thanks Uber.
> 
> ...


Next time ( if there is a next time). Tip don't be cheap. not many drivers are even working with the Covid out there. those that do should be tipped.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

surlyuber619 said:


> I'm assuming there's no way to dispute this.
> 
> Thanks Uber.
> 
> ...


Dashcam disputes everything.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

surlyuber619 said:


> I'm assuming there's no way to dispute this.
> 
> Thanks Uber.
> 
> ...


If true then it seems that the solution is to tip.

🤷‍♂️


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

surlyuber619 said:


> I'm assuming there's no way to dispute this.
> 
> Thanks Uber.
> 
> ...


Pax are dishonest with Drivers all the time, tit for tat....


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

There's no excuse for flagging no mask if pax had a mask on. None at all. Tipping is nice, but that kind of punishment does not fit crime. Drivers hate it when falsely accused. We should set an example and never ever falsely accuse pax.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

surlyuber619 said:


> I'm assuming there's no way to dispute this.
> 
> Thanks Uber.
> 
> ...



when a driver completes a trip, he has to give you a rating then select, mask or no mask,there’s no benefit from the driver to lie,

And he cannot see if you have tipped before he’s rated, and there’s no way to go back into the app then change it,

what’s there to dispute? Has zero effect against you


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> There's no excuse for flagging no mask if pax had a mask on. None at all. Tipping is nice, but that kind of punishment does not fit crime. Drivers hate it when falsely accused. We should set an example and never ever falsely accuse pax.


See below:









This job changes people. But is Samoir forgiven?


I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> We should set an example and never ever falsely accuse pax.



The problem with that is sometimes you must do it to counter an anticipated false report. We have had numerous drivers here post that they would not haul someone because she had small children and no car seat. They go out the next day only to find out they've been waitlisted due to an accusation of discrimination.

If I get a parent with no car seat, as soon as I cancel, I savage that parent to Rohit. I let him know how abusive they were; called me racial slurs, called me a homophobic slur (and I am not even gay), threatened me, called me vulgar names. When Rohit sees this, and he will see it first, he puts less weight on the accusation. It might avoid waitisting altogether, but it surely will shorted the time that Uber/Lyft waitlist me.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The problem with that is sometimes you must do it to counter an anticipated false report. We have had numerous drivers here post that they would not haul someone because she had small children and no car seat. They go out the next day only to find out they've been waitlisted due to an accusation of discrimination.
> 
> If I get a parent with no car seat, as soon as I cancel, I savage that parent to Rohit. I let him know how abusive they were; called me racial slurs, called me a homophobic slur (and I am not even gay), threatened me, called me vulgar names. When Rohit sees this, and he will see it first, he puts less weight on the accusation. It might avoid waitisting altogether, but it surely will shorted the time that Uber/Lyft waitlist me.


You have to be careful with preemptive strikes against Lyft pax. Lyft takes driver reports and confronts the pax with them, which can escalate whatever the issue was with in the first place and can provoke pax into filing falsities. Ask me how I know this!

Preemptive strikes can be useful, but they do have to be used wisely, at least on Lyft.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You have to be careful with preemptive strikes against Lyft pax. Lyft takes driver reports and confronts the pax with them, which can escalate whatever the issue was with in the first place and can provoke pax into filing falsities. Ask me how I know this!



.................another one of Gr*yft*'s double standards, -eh? Gr*yft* will tell you little, if anything, if a customer complains about you, but if you complain about a customer, it tells said customer everything. Gr*yft* hides behind this "privacy" nonsense when it comes to the customer, but it affords a driver ZERO of this so-called "privacy".

Thank you for the update.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You have to be careful with preemptive strikes against Lyft pax. Lyft takes driver reports and confronts the pax with them, which can escalate whatever the issue was with in the first place and can provoke pax into filing falsities. Ask me how I know this!
> 
> Preemptive strikes can be useful, but they do have to be used wisely, at least on Lyft.


A couple of years ago I got a pick-up request on Lyft. Showed up and it was a lady with two kids in the age range of 1-3. She had no car seats and wanted me to take her 30 miles including 20 miles on a very dangerous stretch of road. I pulled just out of sight and called Rohit to cancel the trip before the 5 minute timer was up. Explained to Rohit what was going on, he had the nerve to call her while I was still on the line. She out right lied to the Lyft rep and said she does not have kids with her and I did not want to take her because of her race. I drove back around the corner and took a picture of her on the phone with her kids hanging off her legs. She went into a screaming fit at that point. 

She looked white to me so not sure what the race issue was. Any way it paid to be the first on the phone and Rohit sided with me.

No car seat is always a call to support while the ride is still active.

Oh any the lady with no car seat, 7 minutes lter another Lyft driver showed up and happily took her and the kids on her way.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> A couple of years ago I got a pick-up request on Lyft. Showed up and it was a lady with two kids in the age range of 1-3. She had no car seats and wanted me to take her 30 miles including 20 miles on a very dangerous stretch of road. I pulled just out of sight and called Rohit to cancel the trip before the 5 minute timer was up. Explained to Rohit what was going on, he had the nerve to call her while I was still on the line. She out right lied to the Lyft rep and said she does not have kids with her and I did not want to take her because of her race. I drove back around the corner and took a picture of her on the phone with her kids hanging off her legs. She went into a screaming fit at that point.
> 
> She looked white to me so not sure what the race issue was. Any way it paid to be the first on the phone and Rohit sided with me.
> 
> ...


Sure, dashcams, photos and cellphone video evidence will clear you as a driver. Sometimes immediately and and other times after the company has suspended the driver for a couple of days with no pay while they "investigate".


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

ubermikeo said:


> Let me guess: The driver drove 10 minutes to p/u, waited 5 minutes on arrival for your 1 minute ride?


uhhhh no, I am not an asshole PAX. It was a ride from my house in San Carlos to the North park area. I normally tip my drivers, unless they drive like shit...which this one did.


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Did you send a e-Mail back to Uber that denied this? Try that, first.
> 
> Thanks Uber.
> 
> ...


I did, I got the boiler plate "this support email is no longer in service" bullshit.

I normally tip, unless there is a reason not to... horrible smell in car, driver talking on phone the whole time, terrible driving, etc. this driver was a terrible driver.


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> That's shitty and so is not tipping.


why should I tip if the driver sucks at driving?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

surlyuber619 said:


> I normally tip, unless there is a reason not to... horrible smell in car, driver talking on phone the whole time, terrible driving, etc. *this driver was a terrible driver*.


 (emphasis mine)


You did not mention that in your original post. If he was a bad driver, I can not blame you for not tipping. Most of my recent UberX rides have been bad, but in most cases, I do tip _something_. I do understand that it is difficult to pay 2021 mechanic bills on 1979 income. I do understand that there are no car washes that charge 1979 prices. Despite that, there are _some_ minimums that I expect from a driver, such as functioning air condition in July and August in the Capital of Your Nation.

My absolute worst was this guy who had an air condition that blew hot air in late July. The car was dirty and falling apart. He damned near rear ended at least six drivers on the way to my destination. After the last close call, I had him discharge me and I walked the rest of the way. At least I did get more exercise than usual that day (I had already done my bicycle ride for the day). This was probably the only time that I both did not tip and asked for a refund. I actually did get the refund and a templated apology, complete with poor grammar and word choice.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

surlyuber619 said:


> I'm assuming there's no way to dispute this.
> 
> Thanks Uber.
> 
> ...


Passengers who have been reported for no mask need to take a photo with a mask on, so Uber says. Repeated reports can lead to passenger deactivation. Those are the consequences. When I 1-star someone for no mask we won't get paired again, which for me is the primary motivation as a driver. 

Now, when do I report no mask? 

When they arrive at the car without one and have to go back inside to get one and aren't back out before 5 minutes have expired. 
Whenever the mask isn't worn properly for any part of the ride. That means mouth and nose need to be covered continually, from curb to curb. Nobody gets into my car without a proper face covering over mouth and nose, so anything short of full coverage for the whole ride is a passenger who's complying long enough to get into the car, and then deciding not to comply. If I spot it, I'll ask again for compliance and always get it. But I also always 1-star and report.


----------

